# Buster in his new working duds!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I made this last night following the instructions from an article on hobby farms.com. I bought the webbing, rings and clips from ace hardware for 48.00 and used felted wool bits that I had around. It turned out great! Now I'll have to start on a cart


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

So cool!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh you did a very nice job!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It looks great!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Good job. Boy, he will look anywhere but at the camera, eh?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

True! He had mixed feelings about the outfit


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Neat.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He was not so ashamed today...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

That's so cool you could make it yourself. Could you use an ordinary sewing machine? I have a super cheap little machine, and wonder if it would be able to handle harness material. Probably not.


----------



## thekibblegoddess (Dec 13, 2014)

Darn. Now I'm going to have to make one too. How long did it take you to make this? I'm always having to haul stuff around the homestead, and my doe loves to go for browse walks. So why not kill two birds with one stone. Besides, she eats the tree prunings, she outa' haul them to her pen


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I started the harness in the evening and finished up some hand sewing up the next morning. I have a new (expensive ) sewing machine so I thought I'd put it thru its paces. It really was fairly easy to do and since I put each piece together, it's simple to put on and understand how it should fit. I think any machine could see through the strap material, it's the bulky padding that's tuff. I will find the instructions and post a link


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

http://www.hobbyfarms.com/sew-a-goat-harness-for-pulling-2/


----------

